

Show HN: Perspective Mockups – Hipster-as-fuck perspectives for your mockups - simoncoulton
http://perspectivemockups.com/

======
mjfisher
It's somewhat of an indictment of our industry that I genuinely can't tell
whether this is clever, semi-ironic marketing for a real product or flat-out
satire.

~~~
jrockway
I tried buying it (with an empty form) and got:

Error: This discount is invalid. Error: One or more of the discounts you
entered is invalid Error: Enter an email Error: Please enter a valid email
address Error: Please enter your first name

I still can't tell if it's real or not. If this is a parody of random CRUD
apps, it's spot on :)

~~~
hyp0
I think both: began as joke, but can make money - like _dirt cheap dirty
boards_
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7552631](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7552631)

------
matthewmacleod
I guess I've just had a stroke, or am totally out of the loop on modern
copywriting. And the website itself is broken all over the place.

If you're doing mockups, the PS actions at
[http://www.psdcovers.com](http://www.psdcovers.com) have been really useful
for me, and they look really great. Nothing quite like the (quite nice)
perspective view from this site, but lots of devices in use etc., along with
physical products.

~~~
jay-saint
Thank you for sharing this, I just used one of their actions to makes some
graphics for the /help/manuals pages I am working on.

------
rglover
So when we look back in 50 years and the "kids" are asking us what we poured
our lives into, we'll be able to say "really, really well-done snark."

Future is looking bright.

------
fuzzix
> this panel stays with you like a bad STD

Wait, is this an actual product or is it a satire on the sad state of our
industry?

~~~
sehr
Yes.

~~~
xmonkee
>>>reddit

------
royjacobs
Why would anyone buy this when you can just use a Photoshop action like [1] to
do the same thing?

[1] [https://dribbble.com/shots/984999-Perspective-Mockup-
Photosh...](https://dribbble.com/shots/984999-Perspective-Mockup-Photoshop-
Action)

~~~
simoncoulton
If you'd read the copy you'd realise it's designed by Blaz (from Dribbble),
I'm just posting on his behalf :)

Edit: it was really just a way to start building photoshop plugins to see what
the ecosystem is like, we've got 4 new plugins that are actually useful for a
wife audience coming out soon.

~~~
Gigablah
> we've got 4 new plugins that are actually useful for a wife audience

Wait, what?

~~~
simoncoulton
You can thank iOS' autocorrect for that one, "wide" would be the correct word
that's supposed to be in there :)

------
m0dest
You almost had my $19 until I saw the note about it not being compatible with
the latest version of Photoshop...

Seriously?

~~~
mhurron
It's to mainstream.

------
VPrime
Can this perspective/stack a bunch of layers in a single psd to get a result
similar to the images on bottom 1/3rd of the page
([http://perspectivemockups.com/v2/wp-
content/themes/Perspecti...](http://perspectivemockups.com/v2/wp-
content/themes/Perspective/images/background-3.jpg))

We have files with multiple layers and need a quick and easy way to display
the layers in a perspective stack.

------
Kiro
What's with the copy? This is a useful service, no need to be sarcastic.

~~~
abcd_f
> _This is a useful service_

Only if you are trying to make an otherwise unremarkable design look much
better than it is. This is gimmicky and misleading. This is what's been
ruining Behance and Dribbble for a while now, pushing total crap to the front
page just because it looks pretty and forcing others to focus on superficial
decoration rather than on actually important parts like interaction and
convenience.

The copy is spot on and sarcasm is well justified. Well done, OP.

------
columbo
Wow, we used to do this using the free transform tool. Here's an
embarrassingly bad piece I did in '98
[http://i.imgur.com/SmgQSy7.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/SmgQSy7.jpg)

Not to go too far off-topic, the meta information of this image is probably
more interesting than the poor design
([http://metapicz.com/#landing?imgsrc=http%3A%2F%2Fi.imgur.com...](http://metapicz.com/#landing?imgsrc=http%3A%2F%2Fi.imgur.com%2FSmgQSy7.jpg))

------
jedanbik
Well...can't say you've done a great job targeting folks related to slaves or
folks with STDs, but at least the site looks good?

Even as small as this, racist and ableist statements are inappropriate and
alienating. Punch up, not down.

[http://reasonableconversation.wordpress.com/2012/07/19/punch...](http://reasonableconversation.wordpress.com/2012/07/19/punching-
up/)

~~~
jcromartie
This assumes that some people deserve being "taken down a notch" which is a
pretty fundamental flaw in leftist ethics if you ask me.

 _Ideas_ are bad. _People_ are just a product of their environment like any
other animal.

------
pmalynin
So, hold on, you're charging $19 for rendering a picture on two triangles?
Damn, thats a pretty good business model - not sure anyone will fall for it
though.

------
skrebbel
I'm not the target audience, so I can't really give you any real feedback on
the plugin, but I _love_ the copy and spammed it all over the twitterverse.
Good job!

(btw, it looks like you forgot to replace some copy&pasted text under "How it
works")

EDIT: I also love the picture on the bottom. It took me a while until I got
the point, but it's great.

~~~
dualogy
> but I love the copy and spammed it all over the twitterverse

Whoa. So for a while I wondered why the authors would be such shitty thick
dicks but now I know why. In the "Attention Economy" (ugh) this is apparently
what you need to be doing in order to be viral. So "viral" was actually a
spot-on phrasing from the very beginning, anticipating that ultimately only
_rather sickening_ style will become indeed "viral".

Now it's satire. A few years from now this kind of copy will go mainstream and
kids will grow up to it. I'm scared shirtless about my old age now :D

~~~
malvim
I'm pretty much with you here. Saw a few comments on how it's hilarious and
awesome copy, and all I saw was a bunch of cursing and... Well, and more
cursing, I guess.

Don't get me wrong, I'm pretty foul-mouthed myself, a bit too much, even. And
I'm not totally against cursing in a page like this, target audience and all
that.

But I find this to be totally UNfunny. Reminds me of a little kid saying
"poop!" and bursting into laughter. Made me scared about my age as well.

------
coralreef
Its cool, I've seen these used before on Dribble/Behance and wanted to know
how its done. But whats with the stupid marketing copy?

~~~
sehr
I believe this is what the kids call 'satire'

------
mosselman
What I like about skewed-perspective screenshots is that you can't really see
the screens properly.

~~~
skimmas
I guess that's the reason to do it. Hei... stop looking at the product and
check out this fancy effects.

~~~
mosselman
"I can skew this image, I must know what I am doing."

------
Igglyboo
While hilarious, I can't tell if this is real or not never having used
photoshop. It doesn't seem like this actual does anything other than rotate
your image 45 degrees and give it a 3D effect.

------
Leander_B
I clicked the "Buy now" to see if this was serious. It is.

------
shenanigoat
This kind of copy-writing is obnoxious and juvenile. If it's satire, it isn't
obvious enough. Try again.

------
elliottwilliams
I think either way, satire or real, I'd toss a few fucks for entertainment
value.

------
joeyspn
How is this different than a custom PS action?

------
SamuelKillin
This is super gangster

------
olliejay
This is my favourite thing on the internet today.

